# Cụm máy nén lạnh nhật Thịnh Vượng



## quanlykip (10 Tháng năm 2021)

Với thiết kế chắc chắn, hiệu suất cao, khả năng làm việc bền bỉ,…cụm máy nén lạnh nội địa Nhật khá được ưa dùng tại thị trường Việt Nam.  Vậy ưu nhược điểm của dòng này ra sao? Có nên mua hay không? Nếu mua dùng cho kho lạnh thì loại nào tốt hơn cả?

Chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về cụm máy nén dàn ngưng Nhật trước khi bạn có kế hoạch sử dụng, đầu tư
Tất cả những sản phẩm xuất xứ từ Nhật bản hầu hết đều có mặt ở thị trường Việt Nam, tuy nhiên ở cụm máy nén lạnh Công nghiệp cũng xuất hiện một số thương hiệu tiêu biểu.

Những *cụm máy nén lạnh nhật* là tên gọi chung chỉ các dòng máy nén kho lạnh được sản xuất để cung cấp riêng cho thị trường trong nước Nhật. Với tất cả sản phẩm đến từ Nhật bản đều sở hữu nhiều sự khác biệt vượt trội mà nhiều sản phẩm ở quốc gia khác không đạt được.

Tiết kiệm điện năng tối ưu.
Công suất máy nén lạnh đa dạng.
Chi phí đầu tư phải chăng.
Thiết bị sản phẩm có sẵn, dễ thay thế.
Máy nén chạy êm, rất bền, ít hư hỏng.
Năng suất làm việc lâu, độ làm lạnh nhanh, lạnh sâu.
Chi phí giá thành thấp phải chăng.
Dễ bảo hành, sửa chữa,…
Bên cạnh rất nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội trong ngành, máy nén lạnh Japan cũng có một vài điểm trừ ở thị trường Việt Nam như sau:

Máy nén đã qua sử dụng.
Sản phẩm trôi nổi trên thị trường rất nhiều.
Phát sinh chi phí lớn nếu chọn sản phẩm không đạt tiêu chuẩn.
Tất cả máy nén lạnh nội địa Nhật công suất lớn tại Việt Nam đa phần đều dùng máy nén đã qua sử dụng, sản phẩm trôi nổi nhiều trên thị trường. Tại thị trường Việt Nam hầu hết các đơn vị lớn nhỏ trên thị trường đều có thể chào sản phẩm máy nén lạnh 2 cấp Japan. Với mức giá máy nén lạnh Nhật gần như là vô chừng rẻ có, đắt có, mẫu mã sơn sửa như mới. Một thị trường không rõ ràng, khách hàng cũng dường như vô định, không biết đâu là nhà thầu có năng lực, Uy tín – Chuyên nghiệp trong ngành.

Tuy nhiên đứng trên góc độ chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực chúng tôi khẳng định máy nén lạnh nội địa Nhật rất tốt, chi phí đầu tư phải chăng, phương án lựa chon tối ưu cho doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ Việt Nam.
*Thịnh Vượng Group* hiện phân phối máy nén lạnh Nhật Bản chất lượng, nguyên cùng hệ thống phụ kiện đi kèm theo, bảo hành dài hạn.

Chúng tôi cam kết mang tới sản phẩm hoạt động êm, bền, khỏe. Với hiệu suất vượt trội cùng khả năng tiết kiệm điện ưu việt, các sản phẩm của đơn vị hiện đang được nhiều công trình kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm, dược phẩm,…lựa chọn.

Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Xem thêm : kholanhthinhvuong.com/cum-may-nen-lanh-noi-dia-nhat/
*Kho lạnh Thịnh Vượng*

• Trụ sở chính: 187 Đường 154, Tân Phú, Quận 9, TP.HCM

• Số điện thoại: 0933 186 247

• Email: kholanhthinhvuong@gmail.com

• Website: kholanhthinhvuong.com

#kholanhthinhvuong
#thinhvuonggroup
#cummaynenlanhnhat


----------

